# New Drivers More Hours....



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

So I know a few brand new drivers, they are getting 3-4 assigned blocks per week while I've been there almost a year and get one, have to fish for anything beyond that and they only release 3 hour blocks now.
Wtf


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

what warehouse are you at? i think i'm in the same situation. i have been offered 7-8 blocks a week, now just 1 and that 1 is for another warehouse which is 32 miles away...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those reserved blocks are probably designed to start them out. Eventually they'll be like you getting one reserve block a week. It's still pretty random. I've gotten 4-5 in a week and none for several weeks in a row.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mpb said:


> So I know a few brand new drivers, they are getting 3-4 assigned blocks per week while I've been there almost a year and get one, have to fish for anything beyond that and they only release 3 hour blocks now.
> Wtf


This is not news, its well known they always give newbies more to hook them.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This is not news, its well known they always give newbies more to hook them.


Throw them into the deep end and see how they fare.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Same as Uber/Lyft bonuses. Get em hooked then reality hits.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

This isn't true at all. I didn't get reserved blocks for the first 2 months. Then since then I get 1 or 2 a week randomly. Half of them are for 6 to 9 which I don't even touch.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been approved for > one month before I was able to grab one block. I don't have a bot and have a full time job. Regardless, it is slim pickings for any of the DCs in Chicago area. I grabbed a Mundelein DC block yesterday although it was supposed to start at 11 am and I was at Lisle at 10:30 am, same time I grabbed an available block. Needless to say I was late but the warehouse guys were cool about it.

Ok so does anyone have a script on how to configure and install a bot to grab blocks. And is this forum segmented by cities ie is there a Flex Chicagoland forum anywhere here?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> And is this forum segmented by cities ie is there a Flex Chicagoland forum anywhere here?


It's not split up by city. Some warehouses do it that way but yeah jester121 drives out there. Not sure who else


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Placebo17 said:


> This isn't true at all. I didn't get reserved blocks for the first 2 months. Then since then I get 1 or 2 a week randomly. Half of them are for 6 to 9 which I don't even touch.


Reserve blocks are weird. From my talking with people here, MOST of us are like the forum and get 1 maybe 2 on rare occasions, but a couple people claim getting 4 or more the past couple weeks (one even showed me her phone which had a bunch of future days).
Me, I never got more than 2 ever, even when I was new.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Purely random, but I'm sure their random generator is not very good.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> It's not split up by city. Some warehouses do it that way but yeah jester121 drives out there. Not sure who else


I had 5 reserved this week. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## RM305 (Jan 21, 2017)

Placebo17 said:


> This isn't true at all. I didn't get reserved blocks for the first 2 months. Then since then I get 1 or 2 a week randomly. Half of them are for 6 to 9 which I don't even touch.


I agree have been with Amazon for month in Miami now only picked up a random 4 hour block offer haven't yet had chosen he opportunity to get a reserved block yet


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Never say "never" or "always" where Amazon is concerned. They're constantly tweaking, improving, reverting, and screwing up all aspects of the operation. I got 2 reserved last week out of the blue, but don't expect more. 

Every warehouse is different, and things change over time. Two weeks ago they were on a Vests-for-Everyone rampage; now there's no vests to be seen. A month ago everyone showed ID checking in, yesterday we just drove right in. And on and on...


----------



## thecannabiscove (Apr 9, 2017)

DPH1 is only doing 3HR blocks in the morning and 3 HR blocks early afternoon stopping at 1pm most days. 4 HR Blocks are released around 2pm for Same Day Deliveries that start at 5 pm. Last week averaged 215 Flex routes per day, its easy to get blocks if you want them, just be awake at 5 AM for the first wave (7-9:30) and 8 AM for the second wave (10-1) . Reserved blocks are sent out by Seattle and the warehouse has no say in who gets what. I have never forfeited a route, if I take it I do it, and I have been getting 3-5 reserve blocks since the change in early April.


----------



## NBR (Oct 17, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> I have been approved for > one month before I was able to grab one block. I don't have a bot and have a full time job. Regardless, it is slim pickings for any of the DCs in Chicago area. I grabbed a Mundelein DC block yesterday although it was supposed to start at 11 am and I was at Lisle at 10:30 am, same time I grabbed an available block. Needless to say I was late but the warehouse guys were cool about it.
> 
> Ok so does anyone have a script on how to configure and install a bot to grab blocks. And is this forum segmented by cities ie is there a Flex Chicagoland forum anywhere here?


Here is the topic on how to configure and install a bot to grab blocks:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/stop-fishing-use-bots-and-save-your-fingers.154585/


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Mpb said:


> So I know a few brand new drivers, they are getting 3-4 assigned blocks per week while I've been there almost a year and get one, have to fish for anything beyond that and they only release 3 hour blocks now.
> Wtf


I've been averaging 1 a week. Fishing for everything else. The bot users make it almost impossible- I mean offers come up while I'm fishing and I can't accept fast enough- there are always "taken"


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Side Hustle said:


> I've been averaging 1 a week. Fishing for everything else. The bot users make it almost impossible- I mean offers come up while I'm fishing and I can't accept fast enough- there are always "taken"


If you can't beat them, than join them.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Basmati said:


> If you can't beat them, than join them.


The reason I haven't joined them, and I don't know if is true or not, I've heard Amazon has the ability to catch you and will ban you if they do. My family is living on the edge right now and loosing even what I'm getting now would put us completely under water.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> The reason I haven't joined them, and I don't know if is true or not, I've heard Amazon has the ability to catch you and will ban you if they do. My family is living on the edge right now and loosing even what I'm getting now would put us completely under water.


Stay positive ... Better times are ahead ... Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Solo1 said:


> Stay positive ... Better times are ahead ... Do what you gotta do.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> The reason I haven't joined them, and I don't know if is true or not, I've heard Amazon has the ability to catch you and will ban you if they do. My family is living on the edge right now and loosing even what I'm getting now would put us completely under water.


Sorry to hear that. Could be any of us. Anything over your usual put away for savings. When things pickup around back to school and then cyber Monday you should get plenty of work and I hope you can put a little something away for yourself.


----------

